# Sailing to Nantucket



## Sailing4life2003 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello. 
I am planning to sail to Nantucket in 2 nd week of Julie from Haverstraw marina on a Hudson. My boat is Benetau 28.5. I was thinking go on Atlantic side of Long Island and shoot straight to Nantucket and pass between Nantucket and Marta’s Vineyard. I check charts there is allot of shallow water looks dangers. Did anybody used this approach? We been to Marta’s Vineyard and Block Island before but we took a road between main land and Mantras Vineyard. 
Thanks


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't do it...I wouldn't want to read about a lost Benetau..


----------



## jbugbee (Mar 17, 2003)

What he said... I used to sail my beach cat around MV and once you get south of the island the water can get rough in a minute and the shallows are everywhere..... I'd take the inside of MV if it were my boat...


----------



## Sailing4life2003 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks. That what we did before. We got boat at EdgarTown and sailid back to Hoverstraw marena on Hudson.
Any good spots to stop can you recomend. We been at Cuttyhonk and Black Island.


----------



## bobrooks99 (Oct 16, 2014)

If you stick to the Muskeget Channel you should be fine. 

/|\
/ | \
/ | \__
\________/
Life begins where the land ends!


----------

